# Game or Gamers in Ann Arbor



## Harlekin (Aug 14, 2005)

Having recently moved to AA, I am now looking for a gaming group to join, or ppl to start a group with.  I am old (33 years) and have gamed well over 20 years, recently mostly d20, but I'm certainly not married to any one system.

Right now, I am dreaming of a superhero game (M&M, Hero or maybe even SAGA), though I'm not sure if that is another nightmare or not. I'm also thinking of running a Dark Sun -inspired campaign, maybe using Iron Heroes.


----------



## exile (Aug 21, 2005)

*Toledo, OH*

Hi there. I just saw your post and I must say that I am intrigued. I am a 29 year-old gamer who has, for the past several months, taken leave of his group. I was planning a return in the next couple of weeks (after dealing with my wedding and some career issues), but some recent developments have left me rethinking that plan.

I currently live in Toledo, OH, about 45 miles from Ann Arbor. I was raised on a steady diet of Dungeons and Dragons and am familiar with 3.5 Ed. (as well as previous editions). D&D remains my RPG of choice, but I am open to trying (and already own material for) multiple other systems/genres. Superheroes even sound pretty cool, and I'd throw a vote in for M&M over Hero or Saga.

Dark Sun was one of my favorite 2E campaign settings, right there with Planescape. I also picked up IH, but until you mentioned it, I had given little though to just how well the two might mesh with one another. If we were to hook up, THIS IS THE CAMPAIGN I WOULD LOVE TO OPEN WITH.

What were you thinking of in terms of a play schedule? Weekly? Every two weeks? How many other people do you have interested in the game?

Chad


----------



## rom90125 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am also interested, depending on the frequency.  I currently reside in West Michigan but wouldn't mind the travel time if it meant I could finally get on the other side of the table and run a PC.

If you are taking votes, I too favor IH, or even AE?


----------



## Harlekin (Sep 25, 2005)

*patience Grasshopper*

Hi Folks,

Thanks for your replies. As I tried to describe in my earlier post, I'm not quite ready to run my own group here, as I have just moved to AA and I am still settling in. I am working on converting Iron Heroes to Dark Sun and my gaming style though, so i expect there will be a list of modifications, for example to allow for nonhuman races. I'm also thinking of installing a mothod of discussing these rules with other gamers, so if you have any suggestions?

Anyway, I'll keep you informed when the game is ready to go.

Sebastian


----------



## emenz (Oct 10, 2005)

*Good news for all!*

Just thought of dropping in to say hello.  Couldn't help but be intrigued by other gamers trying to find a game in michigan.  My group runs ages 24-35 and has been playing togather for a couple of years every sunday with minor exceptions.  We play a modified version of Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 modified with extensive house rules and erata in a totally original world called Geas.  Our DM and almost 35 players have created this world in more imense detail than even the D&D campaign sources. This project has been in progress for 5 years now.  If you are interested check out this web site and feel free to send me a PM if you wanna check it out for real.  The web site which is stellar is http://geas.gameworlds.org/.


----------



## brehobit (Oct 28, 2005)

Harlekin said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. As I tried to describe in my earlier post, I'm not quite ready to run my own group here, as I have just moved to AA and I am still settling in. I am working on converting Iron Heroes to Dark Sun and my gaming style though, so i expect there will be a list of modifications, for example to allow for nonhuman races. I'm also thinking of installing a mothod of discussing these rules with other gamers, so if you have any suggestions?
> 
> ...



Include me on the list.  Not sure I'll have time, but....

Mark


----------

